# Got Natural Justice mail(pic4020)



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Hello friends and Experts i urgently need your help as i got Natural Justice (pic4010)by my Case officer. My story is....
My physical verification has been done on 29th Feb2016 by an auzi lady and an Indian guy and after two months i got this mail.
I am a cook in an Indian restaurant. 
Co raised below questions....
1)... There are in consistencies to the length of time you have been employed at restaurant.
Ans was by us during the physical verification.....
. (as i started my job in June 2011)
There were two waiters who said she is working here for 4 and half year.
My answer was i started my job on June 2011.
Boss said to officers .. 3 and half year.

2).. An employee of the business was able to identify you in a photograph but was unable to provide your name.
Ans.. when case officers came at workplace they show my photograph ro waiters because manager was on break. Ans by waiters she is working here nd officers asked my name they told them my full name. When officers were in my boss's office waiters told me that they told them my name and my working peroid. 
Is there any misunderstanding during that time with that officer.
I asked to waiters again and again afterall we are well known each other. If they told them my working period then how they unable to peovide my name.

3).. When interviewed your refree was unable to confirm details of your employment including commencement date,duties and details from the reference letter. The refree couldn't provide further evidence of employment apart from attendance record.
Questions and answered by boss and officers..
Boss said abc working here for 3 and half year.
Abc is working at the Indian and tandoor section and cook and prepare everything in both areas.
Boss told me that time that he mentioned my duties when officers asked him what abc can cook so boss said everything as per menu.
When case officers asked about our pay system then boss told them we get our pay cashhand but he provides us payslips.
When officers said show us payslips unluckly our accountant was out of area So boss said if you want we will call him tomorrow if you you wish. 
Boss show them attendance register of staff (clearly mentioned our position on the register). 

4)...There were inconsistencies between the income you claimed to earn and the income confirmed by your employer.
Ans.. boss told them 10,000INR which was increased in 2015.
Before was 8,000INR.
My currently pay is 10,000INR. When i Lodged my skill assessment i submitted my 8000INR payslips in 2014 but it increased in 2015. I didn't provide new payslips during visa lodged.

5)..The duties you perform in the restaurant are more like rhose of a kitchenhand than a cook.
Ans.. When i lodged my visa application i submitted my experience letter mentioned that a i am cook in .... restaurant.
I do my job from preparation to cooking in both section as per menu. 
I know there is a mismatch in periods of working year by my boss. When i asked him he said he didn't remember my joining year but he just told rhem by his idea.
I don't blame who is wright or wrong about my name or any misunderstanding among the waiters and officer. But my chef is witness that he was at the reception area when waiters provide my name. Officers just talked to that waiters ,any other employee was not there and called me by one of that waiter by the order of officer.
Experts you can read my all posts which i written that day (29th Feb)after my verification.
Once again i don't know who is right or wrong,i respect the department process. I need your advise what strong evidence i can provide to department to clear all these things. Nothing is fraud everything is genuine and i want to prove myself that i am working as a cook not a kichenhand. I also submitted my Australian work experience as a cook but didn't claim any point of that experience. Your advise and comments will be really appreciated.
All are welcome
😥😩
Deepgill


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

deepgill said:


> Hello friends and Experts i urgently need your help as i got Natural Justice (pic4010)by my Case officer. My story is....
> My physical verification has been done on 29th Feb2016 by an auzi lady and an Indian guy and after two months i got this mail.
> I am a cook in an Indian restaurant.
> Co raised below questions....
> ...


So, did you work for 3.5 years or 4.5 years? Also, who provided your reference letters/roles and responsibilities - was it your boss or manager?

There is no need to "hunt" down what the waitresses or the chef said, since that won't be of any help now. DIBP does not care whether there were any misunderstandings between you and the other staff. 

Now it is a good time for you to approach a MARA agent and see what evidence you can produce to answer the Natural Justice letter. At the very least, you will need to get your employment referrer (the manager?) to write a new statement about your roles and responsibilities. 

You should sit down with your boss and carefully discuss your employment details, payslips, and years of experience. If your boss is willing, he can sign a statement as well. 

Essentially, you will need to prove that your employment is truly what has been stated by you.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Share your points distribution?
How many points for work experience?
Any third party proofs like PF or income tax return?
Get affidavits from your colleagues


----------



## FrozenAh (Apr 30, 2014)

@deepgill that is very sad to hear that. Could you please tell what documents you submitted to claim your work experience points?


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

During my assessment i submitted experience letter,payslips,attendance register photocopy,video and pics during cooking,total yearly income explanation.


----------



## liaqatali.mgi (Oct 12, 2015)

deepgill said:


> During my assessment i submitted experience letter,payslips,attendance register photocopy,video and pics during cooking,total yearly income explanation.


Dear have you sent bank statement/ Tax return file/current pay slips/colleague refrence letter/ to DIBP. and where you did asessed from TRA either vetsess body dont worry about this matte it is not new thing Alot of people already did get NJ letter and after this got their GRant. I breif you step by step how to proceed dont worry buddy.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

ozpunjabi said:


> Share your points distribution?
> How many points for work experience?
> Any third party proofs like PF or income tax return?
> Get affidavits from your colleagues


Sorry for late answering...
Age....30 point
Ielts...0 
Diploma....10
Experience.....5
Australian study...5
State sponsorship...10


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

deepgill said:


> Sorry for late answering...
> Age....30 point
> Ielts...0
> Diploma....10
> ...


If everything you have claimed on your application is genuine, run your situation by a registered MARA agent who can write you a good submission. That's critically required at this stage more than anything else. If you cannot answer all questions backed by substantial evidence, it's better to withdraw the application. A rejection could imply a 3 year ban.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

liaqatali.mgi said:


> Dear have you sent bank statement/ Tax return file/current pay slips/colleague refrence letter/ to DIBP. and where you did asessed from TRA either vetsess body dont worry about this matte it is not new thing Alot of people already did get NJ letter and after this got their GRant. I breif you step by step how to proceed dont worry buddy.


When i applied my visa my agent just submitted my experience letter but during my assessment i submitted pay slips, experience letter,totally yearly income explanation, attendance register photocopy pics and video dueing cooking but not now after visa filed.
Yes i also clear vetaasses technical interview online as a cook and also explained that time that i am a cook.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Aus_NZ_Expat said:


> If everything you have claimed on your application is genuine, run your situation by a registered MARA agent who can write you a good submission. That's critically required at this stage more than anything else. If you cannot answer all questions backed by substantial evidence, it's better to withdraw the application. A rejection could imply a 3 year ban.


Yes sir everything is genuine and i also applied through a MARA agent but he said he will take another experts' help and their fee is 2000$. My agent's fee was 250000INR.
So what should i do...


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

deepgill said:


> Yes sir everything is genuine and i also applied through a MARA agent but he said he will take another experts' help and their fee is 2000$. My agent's fee was 250000INR.
> So what should i do...


Is the MARA agent in India or in Australia?


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

deepgill said:


> Yes sir everything is genuine and i also applied through a MARA agent but he said he will take another experts' help and their fee is 2000$. My agent's fee was 250000INR.
> So what should i do...


Go by your instincts ..it's your future at stake....can't comment further as you are already signed up with a MARA agent...


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Aus_NZ_Expat said:


> Is the MARA agent in India or in Australia?


He is from India but at this time he is in Australia.
Thanks for your quick reply sir


----------



## liaqatali.mgi (Oct 12, 2015)

deepgill said:


> When i applied my visa my agent just submitted my experience letter but during my assessment i submitted pay slips, experience letter,totally yearly income explanation, attendance register photocopy pics and video dueing cooking but not now after visa filed.
> Yes i also clear vetaasses technical interview online as a cook and also explained that time that i am a cook.


what they say in NJ letter specificaly ask then i guide you how to proceed.


----------



## yorkyankies (Jan 19, 2016)

any update deep ???


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

yorkyankies said:


> any update deep ???


Dear yorkyankies i am trying to collect the solid evidence.


----------



## avi87 (Sep 8, 2014)

Aus_NZ_Expat said:


> Go by your instincts ..it's your future at stake....can't comment further as you are already signed up with a MARA agent...


Hi there,

what would be the process after replying to NJ?
is there any time frame in which they process or its just like gsm application?


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

avi87 said:


> Hi there, what would be the process after replying to NJ? is there any time frame in which they process or its just like gsm application?


 if the response to the NJ is substantiated with evidence and adequately addresses the concerns in the NJ then the visa maybe granted .if not a rejection letter would be sent to the applicant. Timeframe-wise it's hard to say ... This is just generally speaking .


----------



## avi87 (Sep 8, 2014)

Aus_NZ_Expat said:


> if the response to the NJ is substantiated with evidence and adequately addresses the concerns in the NJ then the visa maybe granted .if not a rejection letter would be sent to the applicant. Timeframe-wise it's hard to say ... This is just generally speaking .


glad for your reply.

if the result is rejection then does it leads to three year ban?


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

avi87 said:


> glad for your reply. if the result is rejection then does it leads to three year ban?


 Depends ... But in most cases yes, the three year ban would apply. ... If the applicant is worried and not confident it is sometimes better to withdraw the application to avoid the ban . The fees would be forfeited though.


----------



## avi87 (Sep 8, 2014)

glad for your reply..

if i withdraw now, what are the chances for me to apply again through 189.


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

avi87 said:


> glad for your reply..
> 
> if i withdraw now, what are the chances for me to apply again through 189.


It's hard to say without actually looking at the file.

You should be able to apply again subject to meeting all eligibility criteria provided you withdraw the application before receiving a rejection letter. If the rejection letter has already been issued, it's too late as the three year ban has kicked in. 

If you withdraw in time, note that your details are already in the system so the next CO will definitely look hard for errors given that you have received a NJ letter on the current application.. 

The above comments are generic in nature. It is recommend that you run this by a registered MARA agent to ensure all issues are addressed and to check whether you are indeed OK to apply again.


----------



## maplefive (Jul 20, 2015)

Aus_NZ_Expat said:


> It's hard to say without actually looking at the file.
> 
> You should be able to apply again subject to meeting all eligibility criteria provided you withdraw the application before receiving a rejection letter. If the rejection letter has already been issued, it's too late as the three year ban has kicked in.
> 
> ...


In other word, when they lodged again for their next visa application, the CO has already known that they had even sent porkie pie in previous application ? How many porkie pie could be accepted ?

I think the application fee ($ 3.600) would not be refunded if your visa application is withdrawn. It equivalent with my monthly salary after tax on my current employment in outback area

That's why the processing time for all visa now always behind the scheduled timing as may be too much applicants claim point on the bogus evidences ? 

I am glad to be able to online again in this forum


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

Pic 4020 is no joke! 


Offshore candidates/ clients usually don't have rights to appeal.

Here's a recent court decision
http://www.austlii.edu.au/au/cases/cth/FCA/2016/473.html


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Finally i got my VISA grant today at 11am IST. Really happy today.☺


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

deepgill said:


> Finally i got my VISA grant today at 11am IST. Really happy today.☺


Really happy for you dear. Many Many congrats.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

deepgill said:


> Finally i got my VISA grant today at 11am IST. Really happy today.☺


Congrats Buddy.

Good answer to those who think they are right rest are lying as if they are gods.

anyways, God be with you


----------



## Greg1946 (Nov 20, 2015)

deepgill said:


> Finally i got my VISA grant today at 11am IST. Really happy today.☺


Congrats that was quick. All the best


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Thanks JP Mosa and Greg. You are right JP Mosa. Thanks for your wishes.&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

deepgill said:


> Finally i got my VISA grant today at 11am IST. Really happy today.☺


Great news. Many congrats. You finally got the grant after such a long wait and that too after getting the NJL. Amazing success story


----------



## jagminder (May 11, 2015)

*Natural Justice*

HI,

I have applied skilled - 190 visa on 27th DEC 2015 and CO was allocated on 26th Jan, today I have received email for natural justice for two reasons - 
1. One of my previous company has shut down its operations, so the employment verification did not took place.
2. Second in refernce to my first company they say Job duties to do not match with required ANZCO list.

Could you please let me know how to proceed in same or suggest good MARA agent in this case.

Thanks,


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

jagminder said:


> HI,
> 
> I have applied skilled - 190 visa on 27th DEC 2015 and CO was allocated on 26th Jan, today I have received email for natural justice for two reasons -
> 1. One of my previous company has shut down its operations, so the employment verification did not took place.
> ...


Hi jagminder sorry to hear that you got this NJ but don't take any panic. You can see i received 7..8 raised questions and finally today i got my grant. Yes you need to contact a mara agent. You should PM to Keeda ,who is expert. You can find him on ....189 visa lodge 2015 gang .


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

SqOats said:


> Great news. Many congrats. You finally got the grant after such a long wait and that too after getting the NJL. Amazing success story


Thank you SqOats. Yes dear finally GOD given me this golden mail. I was expecting this day after 5..6 months of waiting because after getting NJ we have to wait long but GOD gave me this within 20 days.


----------



## raghum4u (Dec 27, 2014)

deepgill said:


> Finally i got my VISA grant today at 11am IST. Really happy today.☺


Congrats buddy... Enjoy and celebrate...!!


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

raghum4u said:


> Congrats buddy... Enjoy and celebrate...!!


Thank you raghum. Wish you all the very best:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Pure_Light (Jun 9, 2016)

Hi guys,

I am new in this forum and need help. 

i applied in 17-Nov-2015 for subclass-189 through an agent who is registered by MARA and reputable in the Paki market.
Case Officer contacted on 30-Nov-2015
Request completed on 7-Dec-2015
Employment verification for all 6 companies done on 17-Jan-2016

after a long waiting on 16-May-2016 i imported my application into my own login and was shocked to see that my status was on "Document requested" then i called to my agent but he said there will be no issue and he said he is dealing on email and provided me the copy of all emails then on 17-May-2016 i quietly pressed the button "Documents Provided". 
then right after 2 days my agent sent me an email in which my case officer sent me a letter from Natural Justice Letter on 19-May-2016.

In which they said my employment is being verified but they found some ambiguity in the person who signed the letter was not authorized on that time because he left the company the date before the letter date. 

But i don't know what was happend on the time of verification. but my experience reference letter is genuine.

please guide me how should i tackle this matter? my agent is not providing me proper guidance.


----------



## Pure_Light (Jun 9, 2016)

No, I haven't replied them yet and the last day is on 14-Jun-2016 that is less then a week but my agent is saying that only fresh employment letter is enough for that to show because he said the case officer accept that the tenure i worked there is genuine but only the signing authority was not authentic. 
i just collected that letter from the Admin dept. of my employer. and just called to the HR dept. half an hour back to provide me fresh letter and they are agreed to give me such letter by this end of business day.
my agent is saying that he will respond them back on this Sunday. the major delay in my response is from my agent he did not tell me till yesturday that what should i do. and also i did not know about this forum. but one of my colleague told me to join this forum. and now i am posting in-front of this forum so in my case " time kam muqabala sakht ".


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Pure_Light said:


> No, I haven't replied them yet and the last day is on 14-Jun-2016 that is less then a week but my agent is saying that only fresh employment letter is enough for that to show because he said the case officer accept that the tenure i worked there is genuine but only the signing authority was not authentic.
> i just collected that letter from the Admin dept. of my employer. and just called to the HR dept. half an hour back to provide me fresh letter and they are agreed to give me such letter by this end of business day.
> my agent is saying that he will respond them back on this Sunday. the major delay in my response is from my agent he did not tell me till yesturday that what should i do. and also i did not know about this forum. but one of my colleague told me to join this forum. and now i am posting in-front of this forum so in my case " time kam muqabala sakht ".


Thats good. Haha you are right mate. Best of luck.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

jagminder said:


> Congrats!!!


Thanks jagminder. Best of luck


----------



## furmas (Jun 9, 2016)

Pure_Light said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am new in this forum and need help.
> 
> ...


Get statutory declaration from your company colleague and submit also tell me the name of your agent in private so that I can tell me other fellow do not take services of that unprofessional agent


----------



## furmas (Jun 9, 2016)

jagminder said:


> HI,
> 
> I have applied skilled - 190 visa on 27th DEC 2015 and CO was allocated on 26th Jan, today I have received email for natural justice for two reasons -
> 1. One of my previous company has shut down its operations, so the employment verification did not took place.
> ...


Can you tell me what is you ANZCO code??? or occupation???


----------



## Pure_Light (Jun 9, 2016)

I have now no time take services for any agent whether it is professional or unprofessional.


----------



## furmas (Jun 9, 2016)

Pure_Light said:


> I have now no time take services for any agent whether it is professional or unprofessional.


Can you tell me the name of your agent company in pakistan???


----------



## furmas (Jun 9, 2016)

Pure_Light said:


> I have now no time take services for any agent whether it is professional or unprofessional.


You can tell me your agent name in private I am also going to opt agent services and you reply will save me and do not take you agent services in pakistan.


----------



## Pure_Light (Jun 9, 2016)

furmas said:


> You can tell me your agent name in private I am also going to opt agent services and you reply will save me and do not take you agent services in pakistan.


I have just sent you PM my dear.


----------



## furmas (Jun 9, 2016)

Pure_Light said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am new in this forum and need help.
> 
> ...


Tell CO that you are not aware that reference letter should be taken from current/serving manager in company. Also you have not good relationship from current/serving manager. Moreover he dont know your previous work expreience.Therefore you decided to take from non-serving previous manager.

To make up the lose you should provide fresh reference letter from HR. INSHALLAH you will get through read ayat-e-Kareema daily.


----------



## Pure_Light (Jun 9, 2016)

furmas said:


> Tell CO that you are not aware that reference letter should be taken from current/serving manager in company. Also you have not good relationship from current/serving manager. Moreover he dont know your previous work expreience.Therefore you decided to take from non-serving previous manager.
> 
> To make up the lose you should provide fresh reference letter from HR. INSHALLAH you will get through read ayat-e-Kareema daily.


yes dear, this is a good point you highlighted here and INSHALLAH by right now starting up the wird of Ayat-e-Kareema as i am Alhamdulilah in fasting. May Almighty Allah The Great Power will bless me HIS unleash blessings.


----------



## furmas (Jun 9, 2016)

Pure_Light said:


> yes dear, this is a good point you highlighted here and INSHALLAH by right now starting up the wird of Ayat-e-Kareema as i am Alhamdulilah in fasting. May Almighty Allah The Great Power will bless me HIS unleash blessings.


Ameen...Request for dua for me also


----------



## avi87 (Sep 8, 2014)

deepgill said:


> Thank you raghum. Wish you all the very best:fingerscrossed:


That's a very good news mate!!

All the very best for rest of your future.

Mean while could you let me know what are the supporting documents or statements you mentioned in the NJ response.


----------



## avi87 (Sep 8, 2014)

deepgill said:


> Finally i got my VISA grant today at 11am IST. Really happy today.☺



By the way what is delay mail?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

avi87 said:


> That's a very good news mate!!
> 
> All the very best for rest of your future.
> 
> Mean while could you let me know what are the supporting documents or statements you mentioned in the NJ response.


DeepGill has shared it here: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...9-visa-lodge-2015-gang-2232.html#post10382697*


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

avi87 said:


> By the way what is delay mail?


See here: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...9-visa-lodge-2015-gang-2203.html#post10319122*


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

avi87 said:


> That's a very good news mate!!
> 
> All the very best for rest of your future.
> 
> Mean while could you let me know what are the supporting documents or statements you mentioned in the NJ response.


Thanks avi.
I submitted total conversation between the boss and officer on restaurant letterpad with boss'signature , payslips with increment and attendance register pdf, Income Tax Returns,regular customers'reference on stamp paper, conversation between waiter and officer on stamp paper in English translation and handwritten by waiter who was involved that day, chef, manager ref on letterpad.


----------



## avi87 (Sep 8, 2014)

deepgill said:


> Thanks avi.
> I submitted total conversation between the boss and officer on restaurant letterpad with boss'signature , payslips with increment and attendance register pdf, Income Tax Returns,regular customers'reference on stamp paper, conversation between waiter and officer on stamp paper in English translation and handwritten by waiter who was involved that day, chef, manager ref on letterpad.


thank you !!!


----------



## avi87 (Sep 8, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> See here: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...9-visa-lodge-2015-gang-2203.html#post10319122*



thank you


----------



## jagminder (May 11, 2015)

furmas said:


> Can you tell me what is you ANZCO code??? or occupation???


It is 261312

Thanks


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

furmas said:


> Can you tell me what is you ANZCO code??? or occupation???



i got natural justice letter today.they said:-The officers returned with concerns and reported as follows:
- Ms Kaur is an IT teacher and teaches university courses to undergraduate and post graduate students.
- The course is set and has no modifications. Hence, Ms Kaur is not required to do training need analysis of the students.
- Teaching methodology and pedagogy are standard and do not change over the years. Ms Kaur is, hence, not inclined to update students’ knowledge base with the changes happening in the IT field.
- 2
-As a teacher, Ms Kaur designs curriculum and manages students’ progress and does not liaise with external trainers for training delivery.
-There are no workshops or meetings organized by PA for better understanding of subject by the students.

Can u tell how can i proceed further as i am doing all the responsibilties as I mentioned in my reference letter , on which basis i got positive Skill assessment.How can they say now.Please help.jagminder what is your occupation and what documents u have submitted to them


----------



## REXYRR (Jan 18, 2016)

Aus_NZ_Expat said:


> Is the MARA agent in India or in Australia?


i got natural justice letter today.they said:-The officers returned with concerns and reported as follows:
- Ms Kaur is an IT teacher and teaches university courses to undergraduate and post graduate students.
- The course is set and has no modifications. Hence, Ms P Kaur is not required to do training need analysis of the students.
- Teaching methodology and pedagogy are standard and do not change over the years. Ms Kaur is, hence, not inclined to update students’ knowledge base with the changes happening in the IT field.
- 2
-As a teacher, Ms Kaur designs curriculum and manages students’ progress and does not liaise with external trainers for training delivery.
-There are no workshops or meetings organized by PA for better understanding of subject by the students.

Can u tell how can i proceed further as i am doing all the responsibilties as I mentioned in my reference letter , on which basis i got positive Skill assessment.How can they say now.Please help


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

REXYRR said:


> i got natural justice letter today.they said:-The officers returned with concerns and reported as follows:
> - Ms Kaur is an IT teacher and teaches university courses to undergraduate and post graduate students.
> - The course is set and has no modifications. Hence, Ms Kaur is not required to do training need analysis of the students.
> - Teaching methodology and pedagogy are standard and do not change over the years. Ms Kaur is, hence, not inclined to update students’ knowledge base with the changes happening in the IT field.
> ...


Hey Ms. Kaur
You can easily reply this NJ
For training need analysis, provide some survey or feedback from students you had obtained for their training need. As a teacher you can propose modifications in curriculum to authorities according to latest trends. Provide a documentary evidence for the same. In some universities, teacher have to prepare an instruction plan.
For changes happening in IT field, show them separate tutorials where you tell them about this. Just give enough proofs for this.

For external liasing with trainers, its pretty easy. Show them how you arrange 15 days , 30 days and six months industrial training with companies, trainers and institutes.
In some college fest or otherwise provide proofs of workshops like one day two day which were arranged.


----------



## ratish29 (Nov 14, 2016)

Dear DeepGill,

Firstly Congrats for your grant.

I have recd a NJ from Co the reason is that my HR has made a massive blunder.

She just said that I have not developed any softwares and she doen't have any idea about my Roles and Responsibilities.She also denied the Co a chance to meet my subordinate.As well as she spoke about a Software product which I have not used and has just started to use.

Kindly help as I have got all the letters and other documents as genuine.Anyone in this forum with experience in these type of Cases pls help,kindly msg me your email id so that I can send you the copy of letter and my reply to it.

Please help me out,I m in need of urgent advice.My agent is a complete waste that I have realised.

Regards,

Ratish.Nair


----------



## rohansingh2323 (Dec 10, 2013)

Congratulations deepgil, Very well replied. Just saw your entire thread. Good One. 
Whatever you said you provided evidence, which was excellent.




deepgill said:


> Thanks avi.
> I submitted total conversation between the boss and officer on restaurant letterpad with boss'signature , payslips with increment and attendance register pdf, Income Tax Returns,regular customers'reference on stamp paper, conversation between waiter and officer on stamp paper in English translation and handwritten by waiter who was involved that day, chef, manager ref on letterpad.


----------



## donciga (Jul 7, 2015)

Please raddish, did you finally got a grant? i am in the same shoe as you now. i need you to put me through on how you answered your querries. Thanks alot


----------



## donciga (Jul 7, 2015)

ratish29 said:


> Dear DeepGill,
> 
> Firstly Congrats for your grant.
> 
> ...


Did you finally got a grant? I am in the same shoe as you now. i need you to put me through on how you answered your querries. Thanks alot


----------



## ratish29 (Nov 14, 2016)

Hi,
Nope they denied my application with a 3 year ban stating that its hard to believe that the HR of the organization can make such blunders.
The only way you can overcome this is if your HR writes a letter stating that the CO has made mistakes during verification and she has quoted exactly the roles and responsibility as it was provided by you.If thats not possible then withdraw your application,which is much better than the denial.

Best of Luck !

Regards,

Ratish.Nair


----------



## deniaprianto (Dec 26, 2017)

deepgill said:


> Hello friends and Experts i urgently need your help as i got Natural Justice (pic4010)by my Case officer. My story is....
> My physical verification has been done on 29th Feb2016 by an auzi lady and an Indian guy and after two months i got this mail.
> I am a cook in an Indian restaurant.
> Co raised below questions....
> ...


helloo, congrats anyway for your grant, i have similiar case with you, i just submit the NJ letter with almost similiar evidence with what you have answer to DIBP, my question is, is DIBP re-verify again or they just made a decision straight away? just curious,thank you


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

deniaprianto said:


> helloo, congrats anyway for your grant, i have similiar case with you, i just submit the NJ letter with almost similiar evidence with what you have answer to DIBP, my question is, is DIBP re-verify again or they just made a decision straight away? just curious,thank you


Hello and thanks, they made a decision straight away within two weeks.
Thanks


----------

